# Mostly Sharp and Pointy



## Doug Seward

I commissioned Butch to make a Chef's knife for my niece as a culinary school graduation gift. It turned out so nice that my mom had him make a utility to match for her gift. They came out great with unbelievably comfortable handles of Butch's own multi-colored micarta and CPM-154. Congrats Merridith.


----------



## Crothcipt

He does some great work.


----------



## Deckhand

Those look great.


----------



## sachem allison

nice!


----------



## obtuse

Awesome gift!


----------



## 99Limited

Wow, Butch has that micarta thing figured out.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice score Doug :thumbsup:


----------



## VoodooMajik

Lucky niece!


----------



## bikehunter

Wow...if you weren't her favorite uncle...this oughta clinch it. ;-)


----------



## The hekler

I love Butch's work, definitely American but very clean and with great lines. At some point you might want to commission a matching paring knife. After holding one of Len's at a sharpening class with Dave I fell in love and needed to purchase one for myself, I don't know if there's a better paring knife out there regardless of price, it may be my smallest knife but it's one that I try to find excuses to use it's so much fun!

PS, What size are those two?


----------



## cnochef

Ha ha, that was actually my parer not Len's and I still have it and love it!

Cheers,
Lyle



The hekler said:


> I love Butch's work, definitely American but very clean and with great lines. At some point you might want to commission a matching paring knife. After holding one of Len's at a sharpening class with Dave I fell in love and needed to purchase one for myself, I don't know if there's a better paring knife out there regardless of price, it may be my smallest knife but it's one that I try to find excuses to use it's so much fun!
> 
> PS, What size are those two?


----------



## Doug Seward

The hekler said:


> I love Butch's work, definitely American but very clean and with great lines. At some point you might want to commission a matching paring knife. After holding one of Len's at a sharpening class with Dave I fell in love and needed to purchase one for myself, I don't know if there's a better paring knife out there regardless of price, it may be my smallest knife but it's one that I try to find excuses to use it's so much fun!
> 
> PS, What size are those two?



The Chef's is 9.5" and the Utility is just over 6". A paring knife could be in her future. I ordered something in between these two for myself in W2. -Doug


----------



## Doug Seward

Thanks everyone. Butch makes an awesome blade. In a moment of weakness, Butch sold me his personal chopper in 3V. It is almost 0.250" at the spine, and after we spent a half hour chopping kindling for a fire, we used it to slice roast beef. It worked great. It can also cut a 2x4 in half in about 10-12 hits. 

My niece deserves all the credit. She is working 80 hours per week to pay off her school debt and save some money to travel. She wants to work around the world, hitting Japan, Thailand and France to get experience. This knife was the least I could do the recognize her efforts. -Doug


----------



## Crothcipt

wow how inspiring.


----------



## Doug Seward

Well, I am finally getting a couple pics of my latest additions (CTS-XHP) from Butch. The olivewood handled items were intercepted on the way to the ECG last month :biggrin:


----------



## Doug Seward

It has been a while since I updated this. The two olive wood handled knives above found a home in Wales with my wife's cousin. Gifts for hosting the family the summer before last. I have since added a few more. The three below are Christmas presents. The steak knife / parer is a gift to my niece to round out her set. The other two are gifts from my wonderful wife (she let me take pics before we wrapped them). 






with the rest of my Harners.


----------



## WildBoar

Very nice collection of Harners, Doug. Glad the bush knife found a good home.


----------



## marc4pt0

Those filet and boning knives are just simply beautiful. You don't see much about Butch Harner's work around here, which is quite a shame. That guy can make some serious knivery


----------



## Von blewitt

I love my Harners, I need to talk to Butch about getting a couple more


----------

